# Dr. Fish...



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If anyone read it in the Toronto Sun, pg 26.

A Japanese spa featuring Dr. Fish there ppl put their feet/lower leg into a "bath" containing 1000 fish that feed off the dead skin and beleived bysome to cure diseases.

The pic of the fish has similar head and body shape of "Chinese algae eaters".


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I havn't read it but that sounds kinda disgusting...


----------



## Louis (Apr 14, 2006)

Hehe, rather Chinese Algae Eaters than those blood sucking leeches.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow i dunno! that sounds cool!

I love putting my feet over the dock in the summer while i fish.. Tickles ^^
My parrot can put me to sleep if she picks at my hair.. lol


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Its not chinese algae eaters.. they are Garra rufa/rubra....fishes that can reside in the hotspirngs..

A LFS here just brought in some yesterday.. was there scooping other rarer tetras and saw these fellas.. However.. they didnt know how to take care of them and the bunch didnt fare well.. or rather they did farewell...haha..

Was going to buy them for a photo shot.. but seems like it'll be next time.
guess it gives me time to prepare a tank for them...


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

My SAEs 'groom' my arms when I'm working on their tank. They're juvies (about 4cm long) and I don't know if it's a trait they'll continue as they grow - I've kept SAEs as adult dither fish in tanks and never had similar experiences. It kind of freaks visitors to our house out when they cluster around my arms and hands.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That will change, they will eventually develope a brain and get jumpy over your movement.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

